# Favorite Tom Mic



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

What are your all time fave tom mics?

Sennheiser 421 for me.


----------



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

Right now my favorites are Sennheiser 421, 904


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

For now its still the Shure KSM44, but I just got my first 421 a few weeks ago, so time will tell.

Ooops...Somehow I missed the word TOM between FAVORITE and MIC... Ignore this post.


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Audix Micro d for the rack toms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BentRabbit (Sep 6, 2006)

Sennheiser e604's.

Small, durable and robust. 
That may change once I get some 421's tho...


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

The 421 is a pretty safe mic to use. with proper placement you don't even really need any compression.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

The 421 is a very nice mic and a versatile all-rounder (I like for sax, too), but I do live sound and prefer something neater and easier to mount. My favourite tom mic is the Electrovoice N/D468 (old version was 408) -I mount the on toms using the Sennheiser clamps that come with the e604.

e604 is good too (I use them on Snare bottom heads), but the 468 is a nicer, rounder sound -good on Congas too...

Nathan.

>


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

The 421s are my go too because thats what is available. I going to go with bentrabbit and planetnine on this one too the 604s are great. they sound awesome and are so easy to use and so small.


----------



## AudioWonderland (Feb 26, 2010)

When I use tom mics (its pretty rare these days) I use either 57's or CAD M179s. I much prefer minimal mic techniques for not only drums but just about every live source. 3-5 mics tops on drums.


----------



## BoogieBear (May 25, 2008)

BentRabbit said:


> Sennheiser e604's.
> 
> Small, durable and robust.
> That may change once I get some 421's tho...


+1 for the e604 (or +3 actually 'cause that's how many I've got and use...) :bigsmile:

Cheers
Anton


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> What are your all time fave tom mics?
> 
> Sennheiser 421 for me.


The highly under-rated Shure PG56. I would put them up against any dynamic mic. If I have a really, really good jazz kit, I might use my vintage AKG D202E's. Another amazing mic.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Soundguy1 said:


> Audix Micro d for the rack toms.


I concur, with a D4 on the floor tom.

421s sound good, but not appreciably better than many other mics. Owing to the 421's cost, cost of repair, size, weight, and goofy clip, they are of no interest to me (and would not be even if I was with a touring act and was able to get anything I wanted).


----------



## George Angelus (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, did someone use the EV N/D468


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine would be a c414b-uls on top and 421 on bottom. AMAZING combo. But you NEED to trust the drummer. otherwise there goes your 15-20 year old akg!


----------



## studiodaz (Mar 19, 2011)

tehguit said:


> Mine would be a c414b-uls on top and 421 on bottom. AMAZING combo. But you NEED to trust the drummer. otherwise there goes your 15-20 year old akg!


c414 you are very brave, I feel sick even when 421s get smashed by the drummer. :sad:


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

My starting points are 604e on high toms then Audix D2 middle (if there are any) and D4 for floor. 

Has anyone used the May miking system? To mount the mics inside the drums.

Right now I have D6 or a Shure Beta 52 in the kick and a DIY Sub Kick (new addition) on the outer head. I've also had good luck with the 604e on the top and the bottom of the snare. Depends on the drummer and what snare he decides to use on that day. :foottap: 

Sorry, personal rant. Just love the guys that bring in a eight or ten piece kit with 12 cymbals.addle: They almost always are lacking the fundamentals. The quiet guys with the 4 piece, set up low and flat are the ones I'm most anxious to hear. You know, the guy that actually tunes his drums. However, things don't always go this way.


----------

